# any good kenpo or kajukenbo schools in san antonio?



## Blitz (Jul 26, 2018)

I will be moving to san antonio and i am looking for a place to train when my knee gets healed. Do any of you guys know of any good places to train in the area? i trained in kosho ryu for a couple months and loved it. not sure if its normal for that style but my instructor incorporated some japanese jiu jitsu holds and takedowns. it was awesome. thanks guys.


----------



## Blitz (Jul 30, 2018)

did some research and saw jeff speakmen has a kenpo 5.0 school in sa. not sure what the 5.0 stands for though, i might go there and watch a class to see what its like. anybody have any experiencies with kenpo 5.0? also saw there is a kajukenbo instructor in the city but couldnt find his website.


----------



## RodOfDestiny (Oct 5, 2020)

I know it's been a couple years, and the OP doesn't seem to have stuck around. But incase this can help anyone else; The Speakman Kenpo 5.0 school is still around as of 2020. I spoke to Hanshi Juchnik in passing (online) and he mentioned there were SKSK Kosho Ryu practitioners in the area, but I never explored that option.
Also, my sensei is giving private lessons in Professor Chow's Kara-Ho Kempo and he has expressed interest in getting more students beyond just me. He is listed on the Kara-Ho website in the San Antonio/Helotes area. Sensei Juan Scott, 4th Degree Black Belt. 

Feel free to reach out to me as well!


----------



## shoshi (Oct 26, 2020)

i would like to learn kajukempo.


----------



## RodOfDestiny (Oct 30, 2020)

shoshi said:


> i would like to learn kajukempo.



Unfortunately, I cant find a Kajukenbo Dojo in the San Antonio area; The nearest one being in Austin. If you want an art in that "vein" that emphasizes effectiveness, there is a Jeff Speakman's Kenpo 5.0 School in town. As much as I love my Sensei and enjoy Kara-Ho Kempo, I honestly think I should've checked out Kenpo 5.0 first.


----------

